# Mosquito Wednesday Nighters



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina will begin there Wednesday Night Tournaments starting on May 9 and continue until September when the Championship will be held September 26. Entry fees are $25.00 per a team and $5.00 big bass.
Tournaments will start at 5:15 promptly,for information,you can contact the Marina or there web sight. These Wednesday night Tournaments are 100 percent payback throughout the year.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Good evening tourney here everyone!We really enjoyed fishin with this group last year.Good beginner tourney or good chance to take along spouse or your kid.We'll try and fish em again as much as work allows.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hopefully work allows...back to back to back wins up there last year!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what? you workin now young buck?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

heck no.. how can I fish if I have to work?  

Vmax better quit his job or somethin'


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

amen brother.. work 4 days a week during the winter so i only have to work 1 day a week from march 15-november 1st


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Just so you know, I'm joking when I say this, but you young guys fishin instead of workin makes me ill. I bet when you're married with kids that will change. I hope you can keep it goin, but life happens! See ya there, whenever I don't have to work!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I got to get my fishing in now then! makes for a busy life, i also go to college full time and look at fishing as a job, albet a low paying one. I look up to some of the top anglers in the area...one thing i noticed, they work little during the summer so they can fish and stay on top of thier game...I am just trying to build a lil game, thats all!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

this will be my last 'free' summer before going to college, I'm gonna try to make the best of it and fish as much as possible!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

why change once you go to college...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> I got to get my fishing in now then! makes for a busy life, i also go to college full time and look at fishing as a job, albet a low paying one. I look up to some of the top anglers in the area...one thing i noticed, they work little during the summer so they can fish and stay on top of thier game...I am just trying to build a lil game, thats all!


Actually the majority of the top LOCAL anglers work full time which makes their consistant success that much more impressive.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

They call what you do work Culln'???  

I talked to Joe (walleye1 ???) tonight at the Niles show. He's an awesome guy and heard great things about his Weds events. 

I plan to reschedule at least 5 of my late night office reporting Weds ( I gotta work... ) so I can make it out this season!!! My 7 year old is now ready to start pitchn' a little and the hours are perrrfect for a kid!!!

If you tried their link on dobass I just fixed it (didnt know it was broke!) or directly at:
www.mosquitolakemarina.com

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

do you call what Rory does work?!?!?!?!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Do any of you guys really work?  

Johnboy, 1 day a week during the summer! Lucky... your doing something right.

Procraft, Enjoy it for as long as you can swing it...

Meanwhile guys like me really do have to work for a living but think alot about fishing while at work.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey A.J. if we pass Rory up with the G3 do we get extra weight at weigh in?I'm not even sure they allow Stratos on Mosquito do they?


----------

